# Santa Pod..March 24th..Update Page 15..



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

The aim this year will be to see which marks are top of their respective piles..
MK1 or MK2 with a little influx of 1 or 2 guest cars maybe.. :roll:

The forum running date will be for Mar 24,this is a Sat..
Prices are shown here..
http://www.thefastshow.com/index.htm for the Saturday and Sunday.
Saturday is a normal RWYB with a nightclub in the evening and free camping [erm..no camping for me]
Sunday is a slightly restricted RWYB but with a fun packed petrol head day.

Also, sign up to the Street Challenge and your best run time will be posted on the Santa Pod website for all to see..
http://www.rwyb.co.uk/cc_introduction.php
Some peeps put the CC number in their signature strip, so it doesn't get lost.

I will be staying at the Premier Inn, Wellingborough on the Saturday and at £29 per room it is good value..me thinks..  
http://www.premierinn.com/en/hotel/WELD ... CMP=KNC_Gb
There is a large carpark and the hotel has a good rating.
A chance for some car park chit chat before the Sunday..and willy waving if its not too cold, as they wont wave.. :roll:

If you want to have the Santa Pod logo in your signature, cut and paste below and move the last bracket, one space in..
http://i749.photobucket.com/albums/xx133/stevecollier42/santa_title20081.jpg[/img ]

If you are interested then please post up..
There will as always be running categories but there will be no trophies on offer this time round as there is not enough competition in the classes to warrant the investment by LW, the insurance broker, who will look at an event later in the year which to sponsor.

180 to 270ish..A Class
270ish to 334..AA Class
335 to 409......AAA Class
410+...............Modified Class
These may be tweaked slightly as its only a best guess at the mo..

This event is primerilly to showcase the TT and enjoy a brill weekend.
The event will be showcased in the TTOC magazine with a full write up and photographs supplied courtesy of the events official photographer "spilz"

[b]MK1..[/b]
1. V6RUL
2. 
3. VSPURS
4. Tony Rigby
5. TTsline02
6. ian222
7. Charlie
8. DI4COV
9. SAVTT240
10.RICHJWALL
11.Nilesong
12.mriley
13.Matt B
14.tonsky26

[b]MK2..[/b]
1. Mitchy
2. P10YRS
3. jontymo
4. vwcheung
5. sTTranger

[b]Guests..[/b]
1. W7 PMC..maybe the new barge
2. BossFox..GTR
3. TT51........BUS
4. caney......BUS
5. Markypoo.BMW

My best guess at total bhp that will be at the Pod, is now 8150 bhp.. [smiley=gossip.gif]


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

sounds like a plan !!!! count me in....

GHow scary is that though steve a whole year on from the event your car was supposed to be ready for... lets hope this year you get a run in....


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Very scarry, but she has been running for a while and ive also been away working, just like now where she is laid up in an open car park for the next 2 weeks more waiting for that key to be turned and hopefully the growl of life.. :lol: 
Steve


----------



## TTsline02 (Dec 9, 2008)

Pop me down


----------



## VSPURS (Aug 31, 2008)

This has always been a good event and as always I'll expect us to be blessed with some good weather as with the last two years.

Let's make this a big one!!!!


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

TTsline02 said:


> Pop me down


Your in Matt, welcome on board..don't seem to remember you on the strip before..
Steve


----------



## bigsyd (Jul 9, 2008)

Steve is Julie with you at the hotel ?


----------



## TTRS_500 (Aug 29, 2010)

with the current winter seemingly being delayed by 2 months, isnt having a rwyb kinda risky in feb? Even at best of time the track is a joke, at last years event near the top of the strip the cars where just loosing grip and squirming about at 100mph and the organisers watched 4 cars do the same thing before closing the strip to do more prep work?

Wouldnt april/may time be much better, no risk of snow/frost, temps will be increased, and santa pod might actually have the strip prepared on time and in a good condition.

Dont mean to put a downer on things, but ive been to the pod a few times around feb/march and its a joke. They usually dont even get the strip open till midday


----------



## LEO-RS (Apr 13, 2009)

February is a little risky. Chances are weather will be a factor and for people driving long distances to get there it could be an expensive and time consuming waste.

The event 10/11 March is a little better as you get 2 cracks of the whip, saturday night racing should be good too. (weather of course may still be a concern but less so than Feb IMO)

I'll put my name down provisionally but won't confirm until nearer the time. Would like a run on a good quality strip, might get better traction 

30-130 is round about the same time also though, I'd be up for Sat 11th at pod and Sunday 12th at Marham for MLR event, but we will see what happens.


----------



## TTRS_500 (Aug 29, 2010)

Mitchy said:


> February is a little risky. Chances are weather will be a factor and for people driving long distances to get there it could be an expensive and time consuming waste.
> 
> The event 10/11 March is a little better as you get 2 cracks of the whip, saturday night racing should be good too. (weather of course may still be a concern but less so than Feb IMO)
> 
> ...


has the date for 30-130 been confirmed yet.

Obviously if the date clashes I will be seeing you at the 30-130? Dont have to worry about sliding about on their strip or waiting for midday for runs to start!


----------



## LEO-RS (Apr 13, 2009)

No, nothing confirmed for MLR. It was March last time round so I suspect it will be round about the same time again in 2012.

February is okay if it's nice cold and dry. 50-50 on that though.


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

The event is a month later than the last.. I believe, so conditions should be even better.
The date was chosen to avoid MLR and give the MK2 boys enough time to repair/prep your cars for MLR.
Feb 19 is provisional and could be subject to change if need be.
March and April will be a lot busier but we will see.

Cheers for your provisional support Mitchy and I will add you to the list.
The organizers.


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

bigsyd said:


> Steve is Julie with you at the hotel ?


Yep.. Julie will be on board and even being a passenger.
Steve


----------



## TTRS_500 (Aug 29, 2010)

Mitchy said:


> No, nothing confirmed for MLR. It was March last time round so I suspect it will be round about the same time again in 2012.
> 
> February is okay if it's nice cold and dry. 50-50 on that though.


trouble is even on the dry winter days santa pod struggle to prep the strip. You could set faster times out on the streets than their ice rink. I presume it has something to do with nigh time condensation making the strip greasy!

In the summer its nice and sticky though


----------



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

TTRS_500 said:


> Mitchy said:
> 
> 
> > No, nothing confirmed for MLR. It was March last time round so I suspect it will be round about the same time again in 2012.
> ...


True but the later its left in the year the busier it will be = less runs.

I should be up for it Steve.


----------



## TT51 (Feb 28, 2009)

Can I come in my bus 

May even run it up there for a giggle as it will be mapped by then :lol:


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

TT51 said:


> Can I come in my bus
> 
> May even run it up there for a giggle as it will be mapped by then :lol:


There is a guest section on the front page as we wouldn't want to descriminate against any forum users, as even when you dont own one and still participate here, its the sign of a good community..i think.
Sign up if youre brave enough..  
Steve


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

TTRS_500 said:


> Mitchy said:
> 
> 
> > No, nothing confirmed for MLR. It was March last time round so I suspect it will be round about the same time again in 2012.
> ...


Right you.. :roll: 
This is a gathering event with a view for tiTTies to get together and enjoy doing something.
Hopefully there will be plenty of runs for peeps and you may be correct that traction may be an issue, but thats the same for all of us and so times and speeds will be relative.
As said, this is a month later than previous visits and could actually could be a perfect time to visit.
If your up for it, i will put your name down on the list..if you're brave enough..  
This is an ideal opportunity to have a great laugh and for you and the boys to kick some MK1 ass.. :roll: 
The organisers.


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Ok ian and Craig, ive added you to the front page and obviously Craig has the num 1 spot in the MK2 list.. 8) 
The organisers.


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

Not really steve... as the traction isn't a even obsticle for everyone... last year the more power you had the more off the pace you were.. so much so the big turbo trophy went to a car that got a slower time than the stage 2 winner.. which was Mr DaveCov and then a standard QS was kicking all our arses..., :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

so not really the same for all of us.. :lol: :lol:


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

I'd pop down but just to watch you lot.


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

Got a few guests lined up already


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Hark said:


> I'd pop down but just to watch you lot.


You know you wanna run her Matt..maybe she isn't fast really.. But it's ok, we understand.. :roll: 
Steve


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

tony_rigby_uk said:


> Not really steve... as the traction isn't a even obsticle for everyone... last year the more power you had the more off the pace you were.. so much so the big turbo trophy went to a car that got a slower time than the stage 2 winner.. which was Mr DaveCov and then a standard QS was kicking all our arses..., :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> so not really the same for all of us.. :lol: :lol:


Not the point I was trying to make.
Individual classes were reasonably even.
Came down to who could get the power down in each class.
Steve


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

W7 PMC said:


> Got a few guests lined up already


Guess I should have read here first, rather than pm ing ya.. :roll: 
Steve


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

V6RUL said:


> Hark said:
> 
> 
> > I'd pop down but just to watch you lot.
> ...


Hoping to do some trackdays in the Spring, so abusing my clutch isn't high on my list. :wink:


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Hark said:


> V6RUL said:
> 
> 
> > Hark said:
> ...


Go easy on it then, but heard they were usually super strong.. :roll: 
Steve


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

I dunno mate. Heard a few of the guys running stage 2 having it slip on pretty low miles. Stage 3 (300bhp) and it's pretty much game over in days. I heard that the oem recorded 0-60 times of sub 5 secs was apparently done, but destroyed several clutches. lol


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Hark said:


> I dunno mate. Heard a few of the guys running stage 2 having it slip on pretty low miles. Stage 3 (300bhp) and it's pretty much game over in days. I heard that the oem recorded 0-60 times of sub 5 secs was apparently done, but destroyed several clutches. lol


You could just come and see what you feel like on the day.
Drool over some of the defile.
Steve


----------



## caney (Feb 5, 2004)

TTRS_500 said:


> with the current winter seemingly being delayed by 2 months, isnt having a rwyb kinda risky in feb? Even at best of time the track is a joke, at last years event near the top of the strip the cars where just loosing grip and squirming about at 100mph and the organisers watched 4 cars do the same thing before closing the strip to do more prep work?
> 
> Wouldnt april/may time be much better, no risk of snow/frost, temps will be increased, and santa pod might actually have the strip prepared on time and in a good condition.
> 
> Dont mean to put a downer on things, but ive been to the pod a few times around feb/march and its a joke. They usually dont even get the strip open till midday


Exactly my thoughts,way too cold to get any decent grip,better off just booking another rr day! Mk1vs mk2


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

Isn't the whole point of this event to balance out the fun aspects of Drag with just a touch of competition??

I've never run at such an event but have done VMAX many times & some of those have been in Winter so arriving at Brunters with frost & even light snow on the ground. Agreed some folks didn't have quite the same launches they would in the Summer, but the colder temps more than made up for this with higher outputs.

Hell, i've even got a track day on the full F1 track at Silverstone booked in for 19th Dec

I guess for those who take drag times very seriously & are always looking for that extra .1sec then a Feb event may not be fun for them, but i'm happier trying out with less than perfect conditions.


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Nice one Paul.
Hopefully it will be less busy than later on in the year, where queueing becomes an issue, especially for those with FMICs..
Steve


----------



## caney (Feb 5, 2004)

W7 PMC said:


> Isn't the whole point of this event to balance out the fun aspects of Drag with just a touch of competition??
> 
> I've never run at such an event but have done VMAX many times & some of those have been in Winter so arriving at Brunters with frost & even light snow on the ground. Agreed some folks didn't have quite the same launches they would in the Summer, but the colder temps more than made up for this with higher outputs.
> 
> ...


Your car is a different beast to finding the happy spot in a 500bhp tt with a manual box! You sit in yours with a cup of tea in one hand whilst reading the paper while your playstation car does the rest :wink: every gtr i've seen at santapod does the same time over and over again! I bet even on trackdays if you get it out of shape it corrects it for you lol.not knocking the car btw as i do like them


----------



## caney (Feb 5, 2004)

TT51 said:


> Can I come in my bus
> 
> May even run it up there for a giggle as it will be mapped by then :lol:


If you do ill bring mine and race you


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

caney said:


> W7 PMC said:
> 
> 
> > Isn't the whole point of this event to balance out the fun aspects of Drag with just a touch of competition??
> ...


So Steve..you coming for a play..
Steve


----------



## TTRS_500 (Aug 29, 2010)

ian222 said:


> TTRS_500 said:
> 
> 
> > Mitchy said:
> ...


ive found it usually means less runs when santa pod dont even open the strip till midday, and then continually close them to try and get the track in a better condition. Sometimes they only have one side open also


----------



## TTRS_500 (Aug 29, 2010)

V6RUL said:


> TTRS_500 said:
> 
> 
> > Mitchy said:
> ...


the times I dont care about, its the loosing complete grip at 100mph and sliding towards the barrier which concerns me.


----------



## GrandeD (Aug 30, 2011)

This is a pain in the arse for me! like the rr day im on call with work once again for this event!


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

GrandeD said:


> This is a pain in the arse for me! like the rr day im on call with work once again for this event!


Sorry mate, all i can say is that you should keep an eye out as the date is variable if something changes or the Santa Pod track is not available at that time.
Steve


----------



## GrandeD (Aug 30, 2011)

V6RUL said:


> Sorry mate, all i can say is that you should keep an eye out as the date is variable if something changes or the Santa Pod track is not available at that time.
> Steve


Thats okay, its not your fault. Its just how its fallen, its even fallen on christmas day for me this year .

Il keep an eye out though


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

caney said:


> W7 PMC said:
> 
> 
> > Isn't the whole point of this event to balance out the fun aspects of Drag with just a touch of competition??
> ...


Perhaps you should drive one :lol:

I've launched many other cars & traction is traction no matter how clever a gearbox is. Agreed the GT-R's launches are perfectly executed, but it aint that much harder in a 500bhp TT if done correctly :wink: Was able to launch all my previous cars with a fair degree of consistency, including the manual ones.

As for trackdays, the Quattro TT's are far more a 4X4 than a GT-R ever will be so in certain situations likely has better traction, plus as is obvious it's alot lighter. Of course it's more modern & thus benefits from better technology, but unless i misread the manual then out of shape is no different in a GT-R than it is in any other car & belive me, the GT-R is no easier to drive than a modern TT.

The point you did get correct is that of you're looking to break some personal best then this event probabaly isn't for you.


----------



## BossFox (Aug 16, 2011)

I have already signed up as a guest with W7 PMC.
See you there guys.


----------



## TT51 (Feb 28, 2009)

caney said:


> TT51 said:
> 
> 
> > Can I come in my bus
> ...


Sounds like a plan 

I only have the bus now so its that or nothing, should be looking well by then tho :wink:


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

Stephanie, you appeared to have left me off the list you massive c*ck 

Charlene


----------



## Adam-tt (Apr 3, 2010)

Charlie said:


> Stephanie, you appeared to have left me off the list you massive c*ck
> 
> Charlene


are you sure the mrs will allow you to come out and play :-D


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

adam-tt said:


> Charlie said:
> 
> 
> > Stephanie, you appeared to have left me off the list you massive c*ck
> ...


more of a question as to whether you can come out to play..

Added you Charlene and thanks for noticing..  
Steve


----------



## burns (Jun 2, 2009)

Stick me down as a possibility please Stevie.

Will confirm nearer the time.

BUT...how would March be? 'Twas really good when Tony organised it for March this year - and we managed to get in about 12 runs each. Weather was ok and the only issue with the track was when one of the bikers lost all his oil on it about 90 minutes before closing time. :roll:


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

burns said:


> Stick me down as a possibility please Stevie.
> 
> Will confirm nearer the time.
> 
> BUT...how would March be? 'Twas really good when Tony organised it for March this year - and we managed to get in about 12 runs each. Weather was ok and the only issue with the track was when one of the bikers lost all his oil on it about 90 minutes before closing time. :roll:


Hi Sarah,
there will always be the possibility that the date may move into March or April, but providing the track is open and the weather is ok, then there would be no reason to move the date.
There are no deposits or financial losses to be incured if you cant/wont turn up on the day, so peeps getting there names down will just give an idea of how many and who is interested.

Thanks for your support Sarah..you are the first sexy good looking girl to put her name in the hat, lets hope it wont be the last. Julie is coming down and Linda may be, i have to poke Syd some more yet.

Wonder if Andrea fancies it...
Steve


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

If you want the Santa Pod logo in your signature, i have put the info up on page 1.
Steve


----------



## DAVECOV (Apr 23, 2009)

Add me to the list Steve cheers 

Dave.


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

DI4COV said:


> Add me to the list Steve cheers
> 
> Dave.


No probs, cheers matey. Julie will be there if Tess is thinking of coming along mate.
Steve


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Looks like a good turn out from the MK1 power boys upto now..just waiting for Rich and Jimmy to show face now, unless they've gone to bed already..  
Steve


----------



## burns (Jun 2, 2009)

V6RUL said:


> burns said:
> 
> 
> > Stick me down as a possibility please Stevie.
> ...


Will have a word with Mr B as well on Wednesday - see if he fancies being on the "guests" list with Alice, his Cooper S. We could go head to head in the fathers and daughters race. :lol:

My reservations at present are that I'm not entirely confident with the way the TT is running at the moment (it's coin-flip time whenever I go to start up), and I was hoping to have a Vagcheck remap before I next hit the Pod, but am still saving at the moment. But there are three months between now and the proposed date, and a lot can change in that time. And on that note, I'm off to check my lottery numbers!


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

adam-tt said:


> are you sure the mrs will allow you to come out and play :-D


 :lol: she knows who is boss.................................................................... so in fact yes I had better ask her 

As one of the originator/organisers for the last 2 of these I thought it best to hand the reigns of managing the thread over to Stephanie, sitting all alone on that oil rig the poor dear doesn't have much to do  and I thought she might cry if I did it 3yrs in a row :roll:

I have spoken to last years sponsors Livingstones Warman Insurance and they have indicated that they would be interested to partner up with us again next year, so a little nearer the time I will update on what prizes and trophies will be on offer 

I may also be in a position to bring a gazebo and hot drink making facilities like last year 

Charlene


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

V6RUL said:


> adam-tt said:
> 
> 
> > Charlie said:
> ...


Cheers Steffi darling, gotta keep you on your toes, as you are getting rapidly older and less able I thought you might need a prod/punch to wake you up  xx

Charlene


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Cheers for the words Chaz and its good news if Livingstones Warman Insurance want to get involved again.. 8) 
If you fancy dragging that gazzebo down again i will be grateful and i promise to stock it with alcohol [passengers only :roll: ] and soft drinks for the drivers :lol: 
Its nice to have you around again Chaz, we've all missed you whilst you've been on the nest..  
Steve


----------



## SAVTT240 (Mar 29, 2009)

OMG. been such a long time since i've been on here !!

Been trying for days to logon to reply to this - wat a nightmare hopefully all sorted now...

Put me down as well, have really struggled to find TT time this year, have only covered under 500 miles since jan !!

Should be good whatever time of year you run it..

SAV..


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

SAVTT240 said:


> OMG. been such a long time since i've been on here !!
> 
> Been trying for days to logon to reply to this - wat a nightmare hopefully all sorted now...
> 
> ...


Yeah,logon issues seem to be affecting quite a lot of peeps.
Hope you've been keeping well and the car is going to be tip top for the Pod.
I will add ya to the list mate.
Steve


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

Great to have you on board Sav, I haven't seen you for ages buddy. Nic says hi and we didn't get a card mate, have had a look through them all [smiley=bigcry.gif]

Charlie


----------



## jontymo (Dec 31, 2010)

Hi Steve

Go on then stick us down 

Jontymo


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

jontymo said:


> Hi Steve
> 
> Go on then stick us down
> 
> Jontymo


Cheers jonty, ive added you to the list.
thats 16 possible runners upto now and a few more waiting in the wings, yet to commit.
The total power levels for the runners to date is getting close to 6000 bhp...wow
Steve


----------



## vwcheung (May 19, 2010)

Sounds good i should be available!


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

vwcheung said:


> Sounds good i should be available!


No probs, ive added you to the list and you've managed to take the event over the 6000 bhp mark.. 8) 
Steve


----------



## RICHJWALL (Apr 11, 2011)

Hi Steve.

Can you add me to the list please, Mark1 group A. 
Standard, and proud to make all you moders look even faster. 8) 8) 8)

Thanks Richard.


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Yo Rich, doing it for the V6ers, lets hope we can get a MK2 V6 for ya to humiliate.. :roll: 
Steve


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

Come on ladies and gents, this has been agreat event the last two years, hence why we are running it again next year.

The weather is always going to be a factor, but historically at least 50% if not more don't even run their cars, it is not just about the strip but the banter and the prizes are given for a number of categories only about 50% of them being for the strip.

The last two years we have had no rain 

Get your names down as last year this was probably the most attended TT meet of the year outside of the EvenTT 

Charlie


----------



## Nilesong (Jan 19, 2009)

I'll have some Pod action. It was quite a giggle last year.

Hell, I might even run this time.....


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Cheers Erol, it will be good to have some faces to recognise.
Hopefully we can have some side by side action going down the strip this year and get some vids posted up.
Steve


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

Nilesong said:


> I'll have some Pod action. It was quite a giggle last year.
> 
> Hell, I might even run this time.....


Good lad although knowing you are a little girl I bet you will wimp out like last time :wink: 

Charlie


----------



## Nilesong (Jan 19, 2009)

Them's fightin' words Chuckles! :twisted:

I DID NOT WIMP OUT! :x

I merely gave other people a chance to show their worth. 

And another thing... If I don't win at least one trophy on the day, even if it's "Best pair of Trainers" or whatever, there will be blood! :lol: :lol:

See you there.....

Girlie.

:-*


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

Nilesong said:


> Them's fightin' words Chuckles! :twisted:
> 
> I DID NOT WIMP OUT! :x
> 
> ...


Bring it on biiiiatch, now that is fighting talk you ladyboy  :-* :-*

I will try and remember to put aside a trophy for "Minciest Mincer" 

Charlie


----------



## Diveratt (Aug 31, 2009)

Hi Steve, 
Santa Pod is in the back of beyond but so what hope it will be a bit dryer that the event this year. Stick me down class A for now.

Which hotel is is every one staying at?

Kevin


----------



## mriley60 (Sep 19, 2011)

stick me down as well. I'm only 25 mins from SP.


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

Diveratt said:


> Hi Steve,
> Santa Pod is in the back of beyond but so what hope it will be a bit dryer that the event this year. Stick me down class A for now.
> 
> Which hotel is is every one staying at?
> ...


Good lad Kevin, I will keep an eye on my chips this time - see if you can get Robb to come too 

Charlie



mriley60 said:


> stick me down as well. I'm only 25 mins from SP.


Nice one buddy 

Charlie


----------



## Diveratt (Aug 31, 2009)

Charlie said:


> Diveratt said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Steve,
> ...


I don't have to invite Robb he just invites himself


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Diveratt said:


> Hi Steve,
> Santa Pod is in the back of beyond but so what hope it will be a bit dryer that the event this year. Stick me down class A for now.
> 
> Which hotel is is every one staying at?
> ...


Cheers Kev, i will add you to the list mate.
Here is the hotel i will be at in Wellingborough..
http://www.premierinn.com/en/hotel/WELD ... CMP=KNC_Gb
Steve


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

mriley60 said:


> stick me down as well. I'm only 25 mins from SP.


Hello mriley, i have added you to the list based on being a mk1 TT 225, as all the common peeps seem to be.. :lol: 
Steve


----------



## Diveratt (Aug 31, 2009)

V6RUL said:


> Diveratt said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Steve,
> ...


Thanks Steve, The link works, last time T3RBO & I stayed in MK near Charlie This looks a lot closer.


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

No probs, this Prem is deffo closer and looks quite nice.
Steve


----------



## IWEM (Jan 13, 2009)

Hi Steve 
Count me in I'd like to see what my tts s-tronic can do
Regards
Ian


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Hi Ian, that will be brill if you can make it.
3 V6ers upto now..2 standard and 1 slightly modified..lets see what happens..  
MK1 standard vs MK2 standard will be interesting to see who comes out on top...i know your going to play the shy card, but we havn't had the opportunity before to see it in action.
Steve


----------



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)

Steve,

Good on you for organising this again, I am really in two minds as it was pretty hazardous last year trying to put the power down in the car. All the results were backwards, I beat Steve and we both got our arses kicked by DaveCov.
May come down for the social but I dont think I will run till its warmer. I can clean the car and park next to Syd drinking coffee out of a flask 
I think the notion that there will be less people early in the year (when its cold) and therefore we will get more runs is a bit false, last year the strip was only effectively operating for about an hour and a half or two hours over the whole day. That meant that everyone in attendance was in the queue while it was open and for 70% of those two hours it was only on one lane 
I do of course reserve the right to change my mind lol.


----------



## Diveratt (Aug 31, 2009)

Hi Steve I was there in January tell me about it. That time of the year it will be a bit hit & miss with the weather, but you never know so its worth the trip. I think as long as its not as damp and foggy the runs will be fine.

Hope to see you there


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

OK guys, this event is being run in Feb which should be better than running in Jan, however if the weather or track are in trouble we can re-arrange for March. If peeps are booking accommodation then try to see if you have the option to change the date to March one as i dont want you to loose any money.
I will add you to the list Matt and of course you can choose to run or not..but we know, you will..  
Steve


----------



## Diveratt (Aug 31, 2009)

Its the same Track for every one Matt just likes to get his excesses in early


----------



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)

Diveratt said:


> Its the same Track for every one Matt just likes to get his excesses in early


LMAO - I am guessing you mean excuses, lol, I won the BT trophy (albeit by about 0.1 of a second and the fact that Charlie just gave the award to Steve without checking my time). Thats the silly thing though, my puny 360 odd bhp against steve's 550!! and then Davecov has about 90 bhp less than me and beat me by a full second!!!

BUT and this is a massive BUT - it was a good laugh


----------



## VSPURS (Aug 31, 2008)

Matt B said:


> Diveratt said:
> 
> 
> > Its the same Track for every one Matt just likes to get his excesses in early
> ...


May I add, I've made sure Matt received the Trophy!


----------



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)

VSPURS said:


> Matt B said:
> 
> 
> > Diveratt said:
> ...


Yes, I should have added that. Steve as a true gentleman has made sure the spoils went to the winner. Though it was really hard to celebrate the victory as the way he snaked across the bottom end of the strip i think he covered at least 1/2 a mile lol. I did runs with traction control on and traction control off and the result was the same - no friggin traction.


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

I would like to say that I gave the trophy on the basis of the slips I had received at the time of the ceremony :lol: :lol: I ain't a ruddy mind reader, or whatever I would need to be :lol: :lol:

Charlie


----------



## VSPURS (Aug 31, 2008)

Charlie said:


> I would like to say that I gave the trophy on the basis of the slips I had received at the time of the ceremony :lol: :lol: I ain't a ruddy mind reader, or whatever I would need to be :lol: :lol:
> 
> Charlie


It's alright Charlie. It was sorted in the end!
No blame being angled at you!


I plan on gaining my revenge this time!


----------



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)

VSPURS said:


> Charlie said:
> 
> 
> > I would like to say that I gave the trophy on the basis of the slips I had received at the time of the ceremony :lol: :lol: I ain't a ruddy mind reader, or whatever I would need to be :lol: :lol:
> ...


I saw these nylon socks for tyres in Asda the other day for driving in the snow. My secret weapon lol


----------



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)

Charlie said:


> I would like to say that I gave the trophy on the basis of the slips I had received at the time of the ceremony :lol: :lol: I ain't a ruddy mind reader, or whatever I would need to be :lol: :lol:
> 
> Charlie


God you sound like a married man now :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 
Is that what you say to your wife mate.


----------



## E3 YOB (Mar 2, 2010)

I am going to run with flat tyres. Screw the alloys it's victory that counts


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

Matt B said:


> Charlie said:
> 
> 
> > I would like to say that I gave the trophy on the basis of the slips I had received at the time of the ceremony :lol: :lol: I ain't a ruddy mind reader, or whatever I would need to be :lol: :lol:
> ...


      :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Syd has got his name down, but he said he is not running..not with his knees anyway.. :lol: 
Steve


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

We want the Lambo [VSPURS bro] to come down and show us how its done..  
Steve


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

The date has now been changed, to the above, to allow for better conditions and for peeps to be hypothermia free.
I hope this doesn't affect the peeps who have already shown an interest and there should be enough lead time for peeps to make arrangements.
In conjunction there will be "The Fast Show" on the Sunday, please access the link as it will be a petrol heads dream day out..http://www.thefastshow.com/index.htm

Steve


----------



## Bikerz (Aug 23, 2008)

If weathers good I'm in!


----------



## VSPURS (Aug 31, 2008)

I'm not so sure Steve, cos although the weather may be a bit better, with all that arranged on the Sunday, it's going to be very busy and it's going to be a queuing nightmare, not to mention a chav fest!


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

VSPURS said:


> I'm not so sure Steve, cos although the weather may be a bit better, with all that arranged on the Sunday, it's going to be very busy and it's going to be a queuing nightmare, not to mention a chav fest!


Our main running day will be the Saturday with a few peeps over spilling onto the Sunday.
Maybe better traction will allow you to get revenge over MattB and D14COV..  
Steve


----------



## Bikerz (Aug 23, 2008)

Its still March! It still snows in March so I say too early still. Wait till may


----------



## sTTranger (Oct 21, 2008)

hey guys

put me down for this, however it depends if I get my car re-mapped by then


----------



## Bikerz (Aug 23, 2008)

DISCO! You a married man now?


----------



## sTTranger (Oct 21, 2008)

Bikerz said:


> DISCO! You a married man now?


yes mate [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

sTTranger said:


> hey guys
> 
> put me down for this, however it depends if I get my car re-mapped by then


On the list big boy..would be good to have you back sniffing around the forum a little more.. :roll: 
Steve


----------



## Bikerz (Aug 23, 2008)

sTTranger said:


> Bikerz said:
> 
> 
> > DISCO! You a married man now?
> ...


Shes got you under the thumb already then it sounds by that! Hope you make more of an appearance in 2012!


----------



## RICHJWALL (Apr 11, 2011)

Hi all.
I speak from experience when I say Santa Pod is a very cold place, even if the sun is shinning. [smiley=baby.gif] [smiley=baby.gif] [smiley=baby.gif] 
However, I do have to say that I think you are all a bit whimpy though! We don't have 4 wheel drive for nothing. Bring on the snow!! :lol: :lol: :lol:

Rich


----------



## BossFox (Aug 16, 2011)

Just checking...

Main TT event is the Sunday for us, yes?
I see the Saturday is a RWYB and there is a show on the Sunday so could be a bit busier.


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

BossFox said:


> Just checking...
> 
> Main TT event is the Sunday for us, yes?
> I see the Saturday is a RWYB and there is a show on the Sunday so could be a bit busier.


Yo Foxy,
our main event will be the Saturday as it will be a bit quieter than the Sunday.
I will be staying over on the Saturday and enjoying the chavfest on the Sunday and will be probably be throwing her down the strip too.
The weather should be a few degrees warmer in March, than our usual Jan event where weather plays more of a part and there should be a better chance for all to have some decent traction.

Not sure what Paul is doing, now he is floating around in a big barge.. :roll: 
Steve


----------



## BossFox (Aug 16, 2011)

V6RUL said:


> Yo Foxy,
> our main event will be the Saturday as it will be a bit quieter than the Sunday.
> I will be staying over on the Saturday and enjoying the chavfest on the Sunday and will be probably be throwing her down the strip too.
> The weather should be a few degrees warmer in March, than our usual Jan event where weather plays more of a part and there should be a better chance for all to have some decent traction.
> ...


Suits me fine, I'll just come down for the Saturday.
Still want to have a nose around, what with still having an interest in the TT-RS and being a member of the club. 

Yes, looks like Paul may be out. I could be all on my own is a sea of TT-ness. 8) 
Want to see what kind of quarter mile time the GTR can post anyway, so I can compare it to the yearly tweaks they do and see how it compares.


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Are you expecting to be in the 11 or 12 sec mark.
Some of us should be able to keep up with you if your in the 12s but may also come down whether your running manual or DSG, as we know how good the twin plates are over the manuals..
Steve


----------



## BossFox (Aug 16, 2011)

V6RUL said:


> Are you expecting to be in the 11 or 12 sec mark.
> Some of us should be able to keep up with you if your in the 12s but may also come down whether your running manual or DSG, as we know how good the twin plates are over the manuals..
> Steve


It's an R35 with 600bhp. Flappy paddles.
I'll be rather disappointed if I'm in the 12 second area as my Skoda Fabia diesel (rather modified) can do a 13.6 :lol: 
I don't want to guess and fall flat on my face, but I was hoping to be in the mid/low-11s


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Low 11s is a high bar and I'm sure there will be other peeps there with paddles also trying to get their best times.
Hopefully the BT manual boys will be on top form to lay down the gauntlet..
Steve


----------



## toppy69 (Apr 11, 2011)

hi this is toppy69 , was reading through magazine and was intrested in the santa pod event on 19th feb , sorry not replied earlier work away a lot , would like to go as it is my birthday thanks


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

toppy69 said:


> hi this is toppy69 , was reading through magazine and was intrested in the santa pod event on 19th feb , sorry not replied earlier work away a lot , would like to go as it is my birthday thanks


Hi toppy, the date has now changed to March for the organised event..see front post.
If you are still interested and available, i can add you to the front list as long as you provide some car details.
Steve


----------



## jontymo (Dec 31, 2010)

We are going to have to cancel Steve, we will be off down to Southampton for a weeks cruise.

jontymo


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

jontymo said:


> We are going to have to cancel Steve, we will be off down to Southampton for a weeks cruise.
> 
> jontymo


No worries, about time you treated the Mrs
Steve


----------



## country boy (Aug 23, 2008)

I should be able to pop down for this,be good to catch up with a few old faces from when i had my TT.


----------



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

country boy said:


> I should be able to pop down for this,be good to catch up with a few old faces from when i had my TT.


Good lad.


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

country boy said:


> I should be able to pop down for this,be good to catch up with a few old faces from when i had my TT.


Are you going to be throwing her down the strip?
Steve


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

country boy said:


> I should be able to pop down for this,be good to catch up with a few old faces from when i had my TT.


Nice one Charlie, we will be due a catch up by then 

Charlie


----------



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

V6RUL said:


> country boy said:
> 
> 
> > I should be able to pop down for this,be good to catch up with a few old faces from when i had my TT.
> ...


I think the answer will be a no Steve. :lol: :lol:


----------



## WashyTT (Dec 23, 2011)

Which will be best day to come to this?


----------



## country boy (Aug 23, 2008)

ian222 said:


> V6RUL said:
> 
> 
> > country boy said:
> ...


Spot on Ian :lol: I'll just be watching. Will there be a dedicated parking area for us?


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

We will try to park in our usual place but as its a combined event with the Fast Show, parking can't be reserved and its a first come first served basis but we will be attempting to trap some spaces.
We will try to park next to the cafe, on the start line side.
Saturday is our main day but some of us will be staying over to enjoy the Sunday as well.
Steve


----------



## WashyTT (Dec 23, 2011)

I'll come to this looks awesome do we just buy tickets on day or do you order now?


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

WashyTT said:


> I'll come to this looks awesome do we just buy tickets on day or do you order now?


You can pay on the day, so if the weather is crap..youve not lost any outlay.
Steve


----------



## WashyTT (Dec 23, 2011)

Brilliant aslong as weather good then I'll be there


----------



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

I didnt realise there were 2 days. So what days are peeps going on? I am coming on the Sunday.


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

The trophy day will be Saturday and Sunday will be for fun, but Sunday will be busier than the Sat.
Steve


----------



## tonksy26 (Jan 31, 2011)

Do TT have a stand ? If so I'll be down for popping along. Don't really want to be parking on the grass though so hopfully we have a stand.

Also IF ( and it's a big IF) I have sorted the car out with a stage 2 by then I'll chuck it down the strip  be my first time so not expecting much from myself lol.


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

tonksy26 said:


> Do TT have a stand ? If so I'll be down for popping along. Don't really want to be parking on the grass though so hopfully we have a stand.
> 
> Also IF ( and it's a big IF) I have sorted the car out with a stage 2 by then I'll chuck it down the strip  be my first time so not expecting much from myself lol.


We won't be on grass, it will be Tarmac.
We will all be together as I will be first in to try and protect our space.
You can decide on the day if your up for it.
Steve


----------



## tonksy26 (Jan 31, 2011)

I'm defintaly up for it if your altogether on tarmac. Put my name down.


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

tonksy26 said:


> I'm defintaly up for it if your altogether on tarmac. Put my name down.


I will add you to the list if you can give a guesstimate of your bhp so i can add it to the total.
Steve


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

Steve, are CC numbers from last year still valid, the new ones seem to be carrying on from last years numbers which means i'm ok to leave my number from last year on...

not sure the plan, where people staying (if for 2 days) or what day to go if i'm only heading down for a day... i need to catch up with some NW peeps... lets hope i get some better times than last year...

also Mr big spurs... i may have some stuff for you... (same stuff we enquired about on the rolling road day  )


----------



## VSPURS (Aug 31, 2008)

tony_rigby_uk said:


> also Mr big spurs... i may have some stuff for you... (same stuff we enquired about on the rolling road day  )


I'm intrigued!

By the way, Yes, your CC number will be valid!


----------



## tonksy26 (Jan 31, 2011)

Erm guessitimate my bhp.... Erm 250 ? I really don't have a clue tbh. I'm hoping by march I will have my downpipe on and on a stage 2 so would be looking at around the 280 mark but it's not a definite.


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

VSPURS said:


> tony_rigby_uk said:
> 
> 
> > also Mr big spurs... i may have some stuff for you... (same stuff we enquired about on the rolling road day  )
> ...


i'll certainly be using it if i get anywhere near the wheel slip i had last year.. :lol:


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

tony_rigby_uk said:


> VSPURS said:
> 
> 
> > tony_rigby_uk said:
> ...


Ahhh!! The special stuff I saw in November..
Steve


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

tonksy26 said:


> Erm guessitimate my bhp.... Erm 250 ? I really don't have a clue tbh. I'm hoping by march I will have my downpipe on and on a stage 2 so would be looking at around the 280 mark but it's not a definite.


Added ya to da list matey.
Steve


----------



## VSPURS (Aug 31, 2008)

tony_rigby_uk said:


> VSPURS said:
> 
> 
> > tony_rigby_uk said:
> ...


Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh I see!


----------



## caney (Feb 5, 2004)

is it that sticky glue stuff you paint on your tyres :wink:


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Dont put too much on as you wont get off the line.. :lol: 
Steve


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Just a reminder that peeps need to bring a current driving license and helmets if required.
If you plan on going 130+ then you have to drive solo.. :lol: unless its your first run.
Steve


----------



## tonksy26 (Jan 31, 2011)

Are you charging to be on the stand btw ? Do we get any papers/tickets before the main gates or anything ?


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

There is no stand, just hard standing. I will try to be there early to capture some spaces as there is no reservation policy.
Steve


----------



## tonksy26 (Jan 31, 2011)

V6RUL said:


> There is no stand, just hard standing. I will try to be there early to capture some spaces as there is no reservation policy.
> Steve


What times early ? I can get there 'early' with you if you need any help or anything ?


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

i am aiming to get there for 9am so i can run round and swat non TT cars
Steve


----------



## tonksy26 (Jan 31, 2011)

9 ? Not so much fast show but other shows ive been to at santa pod (PVS) start at like 7. I used to get there on my mates stand about 8 ish 8)


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

The track doesn't open till 9.30
Steve


----------



## tonksy26 (Jan 31, 2011)

Put on a display of the showcars in your club and have a club stand (tarmac where available) with your mates. Club camping on grass is also available for those wishing to make a weekend of it! There's no better way to experience the show! You need at least ten display vehicles to book a *club pitch* and all tickets must be paid for by the advance ticket price deadline.

I didnt think it was a first come first serve basis for club stands ? ^^^ was taken off the offical website.

Am i missing somthing ? or misunderstanding whats actually happening on the day ?

EDIT: just read that your not planning on having a stand ... just hard standing.. whats that ?


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Read this..
http://www.thefastshow.com/index.htm
Saturday is a RWYB normal day, if however you are staying over, you can experiance the Saturday night entertainment and camp if youve paid up.
Our event is for the Saturday, however peeps are free to sign up for the Fast Show event, i will be staying over at the local hotel to go to the Sunday event.

Hardstanding is either tarmac or hard ground
Steve


----------



## lunavega (Aug 1, 2010)

Just seen this post. Soz, will be in Ireland on me Lammy (or GTS) for a charity event :-|


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

lunavega said:


> Just seen this post. Soz, will be in Ireland on me Lammy (or GTS) for a charity event :-|


No worries, there will be other meets happening through the year.
Steve


----------



## spilz (Feb 22, 2010)

I'm gonna pop up to this! deffo wont be going down the strip unfortunately, but I will be taking photo's of every TT I see with a HUMUNGASAURUS SLR.


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

spilz said:


> I'm gonna pop up to this! deffo wont be going down the strip unfortunately, but I will be taking photo's of every TT I see with a HUMUNGASAURUS SLR.


Nice one, you could be the unofficial official pic man and who knows, some of them may even get featured in the TTOC mag when a feature is done.
Steve


----------



## markypoo (Sep 4, 2009)

Stick me down for this Steve, last 2 years have been a laugh, will be in the BM so guest list for me


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

markypoo said:


> Stick me down for this Steve, last 2 years have been a laugh, will be in the BM so guest list for me


No probs Mark, what Beemer and guessed power..
Steve


----------



## markypoo (Sep 4, 2009)

V6RUL said:


> markypoo said:
> 
> 
> > Stick me down for this Steve, last 2 years have been a laugh, will be in the BM so guest list for me
> ...


3 series E92 330d approx 280 :wink:


----------



## TT51 (Feb 28, 2009)

Don't worry Mark I'm also in an old oil burner :wink:


----------



## spilz (Feb 22, 2010)

V6RUL said:


> spilz said:
> 
> 
> > I'm gonna pop up to this! deffo wont be going down the strip unfortunately, but I will be taking photo's of every TT I see with a HUMUNGASAURUS SLR.
> ...


That would be awesome mate! I've booked the day in with my girlfriend so im dragging her down! whoever deals with the photo's if you want to send me a PM in advance with an e-mail i'll send the pics over when ive done them!


----------



## markypoo (Sep 4, 2009)

TT51 said:


> Don't worry Mark I'm also in an old oil burner :wink:


Old  its 7 years newer than the TT :lol: I'll have to see if I can keep up with you down the strip then :wink:


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

I've added you to the front list Mark and added spilz as the official photographer to the front page.
Steve


----------



## markypoo (Sep 4, 2009)

Cheers Steve :wink:


----------



## spilz (Feb 22, 2010)

Cheers mate, cant wait now!

Hopefully I'll meet a few owners, I have yet to speak to anyone else who owns a TT and I've had mine 2 years now.


----------



## spilz (Feb 22, 2010)

With a lot of Santa Pod experience, I definately wont be camping lol, even Bug jam is a chav fest now. As far as photo's go is saturday going to be the best bet? from what I've read thats where the competition lies yea?


----------



## TT51 (Feb 28, 2009)

spilz said:


> With a lot of Santa Pod experience, I definately wont be camping lol, even Bug jam is a chav fest now. As far as photo's go is saturday going to be the best bet? from what I've read thats where the competition lies yea?


Bug jam isn't a chav fest it's just not for snobs or people who don't camp :wink: Although last year was a bit of a nightmare but only because it was over sold.

If you want chav you need to go to ultimate street car, been there as well, still enjoyed it but should be called ultimate chav fest :lol:


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

spilz said:


> With a lot of Santa Pod experience, I definately wont be camping lol, even Bug jam is a chav fest now. As far as photo's go is saturday going to be the best bet? from what I've read thats where the competition lies yea?


Saturday is competition day for us and if peeps stay over until the Sunday then there is the Fast Show.
Steve


----------



## spilz (Feb 22, 2010)

TT51 said:


> spilz said:
> 
> 
> > With a lot of Santa Pod experience, I definately wont be camping lol, even Bug jam is a chav fest now. As far as photo's go is saturday going to be the best bet? from what I've read thats where the competition lies yea?
> ...


Lol, I camped mate, a group of friends had their cars/campers broken in to, and another bloke's son nearly got knocked down by a speeding CHAV. I've camped at shows for 7 years now, I think you've got to! and this will be the first year I dont, so I wont be going to any shows at all.

Big Bang is the only show with a proper VW atmosphere nowadays, followed closely by Action IMO anyways. a certain person managed to book holidays when they're on though!



V6RUL said:


> spilz said:
> 
> 
> > With a lot of Santa Pod experience, I definately wont be camping lol, even Bug jam is a chav fest now. As far as photo's go is saturday going to be the best bet? from what I've read thats where the competition lies yea?
> ...


I'll be coming saturday then mate as I'm only coming to get some pics and see some TT racing!

Spilz


----------



## caney (Feb 5, 2004)

santapod is a shit hole full of chavs smoking roll ups and gobbing on the floor shouting 'get your tits out' at every fat bird that walks passed!


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Your going though Steve aren't you ?

30-130 Event at RAF Marham looks interesting in March think I will be making the long drive to have a gander


----------



## caney (Feb 5, 2004)

jamman said:


> Your going though Steve aren't you ?
> 
> 30-130 Event at RAF Marham looks interesting in March think I will be making the long drive to have a gander


god yeah i'm one of those chavs :lol:


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Was thinking you had a problem with ya bus..
Steve


----------



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)

jamman said:


> Your going though Steve aren't you ?
> 
> 30-130 Event at RAF Marham looks interesting in March think I will be making the long drive to have a gander


I am also thinking this is the way forward lol


----------



## BossFox (Aug 16, 2011)

jamman said:


> 30-130 Event at RAF Marham looks interesting in March think I will be making the long drive to have a gander


I'm doing Santa Pod and the RAF event too.


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Marnham should get the mota warmed up nicely for the Pod but it is a bit of a treck.
Steve


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

I'm coming... just booked a hotel for the Friday and Saturday night


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

T3RBO said:


> I'm coming... just booked a hotel for the Friday and Saturday night


nice one, will be good to have a chat and shake hands with ya..in a really manly way though.. :lol: 
Steve


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

V6RUL said:


> T3RBO said:
> 
> 
> > I'm coming... just booked a hotel for the Friday and Saturday night
> ...


Yeah whatever, you know you want to give him a big cuddle, well that's what you text me earlier anyway :-*

Charlie


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Charlie said:


> V6RUL said:
> 
> 
> > T3RBO said:
> ...


Just cos your under the thumb and have to be a womans man from now on.. :roll: 
Stef


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

5 weeks to go guys, lets get them engines and paintwork up to scratch.
We are still looking to have a very good turn out and me ar.e is starting to twitch.. :lol: 
Steve


----------



## vwcheung (May 19, 2010)

Really looking forward to it!


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

still on for this... hope it's all good... i know i'm quiet but you NW'rs have my number... keep me updated.. !!


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

No news is good news Tony and if i have to drop you a line i can always go via Kell on FB.

Not long to go now boys, so make sure the engine is under the bonnet and there is juice in the tank.

The GTR will be setting the benchmark me thinks and the MK2s will be scrambling to beat or better the time.
I think us little ol MK1s will be watching in awe..for a while..and then doing battle between ourselves incl picking on any TTS that gets in the way.. :lol: 
A few of us will be sporting new mods and colours and there should be plenty enough just going on with our own porn show to keep things interesting on and off the track.
Would be nice to see some of the big RS boys there incl Jonny, but depends if his mean machine is ready to rock and roll. Im sure he will let us know, either way.

Steve


----------



## BossFox (Aug 16, 2011)

V6RUL said:


> The GTR will be setting the benchmark me thinks and the MK2s will be scrambling to beat or better the time.


Think I'm the only GT-R turning up, but should be fun. At least I'm a TTOC member!  
I've been wanting to throw it down the quarter mile and see what it can do since I got it.

Personally, I'm looking forward to running next to Mitchy. 8)

I'll be bringing some small HD cameras so I can get a few action videos of people running.
A few moving ones next to people should look pretty good (I hope).


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

I'm not sure if Michy is coming.. [smiley=bigcry.gif] 
What mods have you done and power are you running?
Hope to have a run down the strip with you.. Hopefully you've got forward pointing cameras for a change.. :roll: 
Steve


----------



## BossFox (Aug 16, 2011)

V6RUL said:


> I'm not sure if Michy is coming.. [smiley=bigcry.gif]
> What mods have you done and power are you running?
> Hope to have a run down the strip with you.. Hopefully you've got forward pointing cameras for a change.. :roll:
> Steve


Hmm.. didn't think he'd be able to pass the chance up.
Stage 4, so about 610bhp. Doesn't help with getting it off the line though.


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

BossFox said:


> V6RUL said:
> 
> 
> > I'm not sure if Michy is coming.. [smiley=bigcry.gif]
> ...


Stage 4 hey.. I'm at stage 5 and pushing 700bhp and 650lb/ft, but I've gotta prove it yet.
Getting the power down is going to be the difference, but we're both running 4wd, AWD or 4x4 or whatever you call it, so we're all in the same boat.
Steve


----------



## BossFox (Aug 16, 2011)

V6RUL said:


> Stage 4 hey.. I'm at stage 5 and pushing 700bhp and 650lb/ft, but I've gotta prove it yet.
> Getting the power down is going to be the difference, but we're both running 4wd, AWD or 4x4 or whatever you call it, so we're all in the same boat.
> Steve


More power and less weight. Should be interesting. 8)


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

There will be a couple of us that will be keeping an eye on ya.
I will be running 1600kg incl driver or 1670kg with the misus, but hopefully for only 1 run..
Steve


----------



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)

V6RUL said:


> BossFox said:
> 
> 
> > V6RUL said:
> ...


They are interesting numbers Steve - what have you based that on? 700 bhp  strong claims


----------



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

I have seen a few comments on the power of Steves car, i must admit i dont see why not to believe his claims. Frase is running what? 600 hp when he ups the boost some more, so why wont Steve see this from a 3.2 turbo? I am not a no it all when it comes to engines but seems a fair claim.

Not having a go at Matt here, just saying really.


----------



## VSPURS (Aug 31, 2008)

ian222 said:


> I have seen a few comments on the power of Steves car, i must admit i dont see why not to believe his claims. Frase is running what? 600 hp when he ups the boost some more, so why wont Steve see this from a 3.2 turbo? I am not a no it all when it comes to engines but seems a fair claim.
> 
> Not having a go at Matt here, just saying really.


I think all Matt is getting at is that until we all go back to 'The Powerstation' and run our cars in 4WD and get results everyone is going to be asking the questions!

When we went late last year it proved that 4WD came out with lower figures, specifically torque than in 2WD and so as Steve C can run in 4WD only we should all run the same and see what shakes down!

Let's face it, there's never going to be much difference when actually driving the car on the road between 550 - 650 bhp but the whole point of this is really to see it on a piece of paper!

So let's get it booked and see! Then at least we can all bow to the amazing feat achieved should 700bhp be recorded!

How drivable the car will be on the roads in traffic will be debatable but that's not the feat that's trying to be achieved here! It's all about top end power!

Can't wait!


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Cheers Steve and Ian, im quite looking forward to see what it will or wont do.

As for driveability, the DSG makes it drive like an old mans car if you want it to..its soo lazy..until the pedal is squeezed a little more, then the noise of the turbo starts to spool and you can feel the power being fed in.
My origonal goal of 600 bhp and 520 lb/ft has since been revised to 700 bhp and 650 lb/ft which the engine is easily capeable of. The concern is if the box will survive and if it doesn't then options will have to be looked as the box doesn't have any aftermarket upgrades apart from clutch options. The brutality of a launch in first and the stresses in 4th may take there toll.
I would like to be the fastest MK1 TT DSG at the Pod.. :lol: so there we go, ive set my stall out..
Steve


----------



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)

ian222 said:


> I have seen a few comments on the power of Steves car, i must admit i dont see why not to believe his claims. Frase is running what? 600 hp when he ups the boost some more, so why wont Steve see this from a 3.2 turbo? I am not a no it all when it comes to engines but seems a fair claim.
> 
> Not having a go at Matt here, just saying really.


Just wondering how he has calculated this figure. Its not from the rollers. MAF readings, butt dyno etc? 
I would imagine a thread leading up to a drag strip event isnt the place to start making guesses is it? Unless you have some good info :?

I also wasnt having a go, I just wanted to know how he calculated it


----------



## VSPURS (Aug 31, 2008)

V6RUL said:


> I would like to be the fastest MK1 TT DSG at the Pod.. :lol: so there we go, ive set my stall out..
> Steve


With 700bhp on tap, you can forget the fact it has DSG, your target should be quickest full stop!

I guess you've never tried to change gears in a manual at 7650rpm with 550bhp from 2nd to 3rd as quick as you can on the strip with your heart beating fast in your sweaty palm and making it quick and clean!

That's the skill, not to mention the launch from the start line!


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Matt B said:


> ian222 said:
> 
> 
> > I have seen a few comments on the power of Steves car, i must admit i dont see why not to believe his claims. Frase is running what? 600 hp when he ups the boost some more, so why wont Steve see this from a 3.2 turbo? I am not a no it all when it comes to engines but seems a fair claim.
> ...


F
Unitronic built there own engine mule with similar mods to mine and ran 700+ on their engine dyno. The files are custom based on my spec and i had to send my engine and gearbox ECUs to them in Canada, thats how dedicated i am to the cause. Hopefully she wont blow up..but weve got see what she can do..

Steve..the DSG can change gear on the limiter with WOT and not miss a beat and no loss of power whilst changing due to the DSG power transfer thingy ma jingies in the box. Its just a question of, when is too much power..too much

I will probably go to Awesome on their RR before the Pod to check the fix on the rear drive has been fixed, so will be a good time to stretch her legs and see whats what..i will let you know when..maybe a Saturday
Steve


----------



## VSPURS (Aug 31, 2008)

V6RUL said:


> Matt B said:
> 
> 
> > ian222 said:
> ...


So, with 700bhp and perfect launch and gear changes if your not running low 11's I'd be disappointed!


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

It all comes down to the launch and how aggressive i can be without sending bits to the moon.
I think my launch limiter is set to 4500rpm.
I will be starting of easy and applying more load to the launches throughout the day..
Steve


----------



## VSPURS (Aug 31, 2008)

V6RUL said:


> It all comes down to the launch and how aggressive i can be without sending bits to the moon.
> I think my launch limiter is set to 4500rpm.
> I will be starting of easy and applying more load to the launches throughout the day..
> Steve


My launch limiter is my right foot and a load of bottle!
Our peak torque band will be lower than mine so you should be able to launch from 4500 and be absolutely fine!
I'll be launching from 6500 and holding on for dear life!
:lol: :lol:


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Hopefully all the cars that turn up, will be trouble free and will be able to put up a good show.
If my mota survives the Saturday, it will be going down the strip on the Sunday, at the fast show.

If all goes well there should be more than enough competion turning up to make for some interesting action.

ps Steve..the italy trip made my mind up that i wanted some of what you was giving out..cheers..cost me a packet.
Steve


----------



## caney (Feb 5, 2004)

Your terminal speeds will be the telling factor,with your claimed power then you should be trapping 130-135mph over the line easily.you should be in the high 10's with that power,no excuses.


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

caney said:


> Your terminal speeds will be the telling factor,with your claimed power then you should be trapping 130-135mph over the line easily.you should be in the high 10's with that power,no excuses.


As said, the power will be increased gradually on each run and we will see what happens.
Not tried the 1/4 in a long time so softly softly, there is most of the day to achieve a good terminal.
Steve


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Chaz and i are just finalising the trophies for the day..

There will be various trophies for best car of the day, wheels, paint, Steves choice and Charlies choice all provided by our friends at Livingstones Warman car insurance, who will also be donating vouchers for cheaper car insurance, come renewal time.

There will also be trophies for the fastest cars on the Saturday for the catergories seen below..

180 to 270ish..A Class
270ish to 334..AA Class
335 to 409......AAA Class
410+..............Modified Class

With the venue being in March the weather should be good for us.
If there is anybody who wants to come along, whether just to show your mota off or come for the craic, you would be most welcome. We will all be parking together so any new faces will be able to see where were all at and can join up.

Steve


----------



## caney (Feb 5, 2004)

Who's actually running in the modified class then? I wont be as I'm selling up so don't wanna abuse mine.


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

V6RUL said:


> We will all be parking together so any new faces will be able to see where were all at and can join up.
> 
> Steve


Glad about this Steve because these meets can be a bit daunting for newbies so the friendlier you make them the better ?(leaving out of course Man Utd fans they can go stand with the chavs) :twisted:

Have a great time and play nice :lol:


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Guess i will be standing with the chavs then.. 

The day is all about the peeps that are turning up and having a good day.

Steve


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

caney said:


> Who's actually running in the modified class then? I wont be as I'm selling up so don't wanna abuse mine.


V6RUL,Frakay,VSPURS and Bossfox that are named on the list. Not sure if any of the MK2 boys will be admitting to running 410+..or will they.. :roll:
There may be a couple of peeps that are waiting till the day before they commit to the event, that are not on the list.

Probably better you dont run Steve, with your mota being sold and you need to keep it wrapped in cotton wool.
Steve


----------



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

Just had the Fast show flyer sent to me and i must say looks like a right chav fest. Dont know if i fancy that.


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

V6RUL said:


> Guess i will be standing with the chavs then..


I had you over there already just got to find someone to look after your lovely lady I was thinking Frase he's a gentleman :wink:


----------



## VSPURS (Aug 31, 2008)

Jabba called me today and the engine has to come out to replace the Servo as they have no access to it due to the upgrades to the Turbo, Manifold, Engine etc!

Its highly unlikely that i'll be attending now!


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

Hi Steve

I might try and make it down, but don't think I'll run.

Thanks

Matt


----------



## caney (Feb 5, 2004)

might as well stick mr colliers name on the trophy then as he's running against himself lol


----------



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)

ian222 said:


> Just had the Fast show flyer sent to me and i must say looks like a right chav fest. Dont know if i fancy that.


+1 I have seen the Flyer and thought - no chance lol


----------



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)

VSPURS said:


> Jabba called me today and the engine has to come out to replace the Servo as they have no access to it due to the upgrades to the Turbo, Manifold, Engine etc!
> 
> Its highly unlikely that i'll be attending now!


Brake issues mate?


----------



## VSPURS (Aug 31, 2008)

Matt B said:


> VSPURS said:
> 
> 
> > Jabba called me today and the engine has to come out to replace the Servo as they have no access to it due to the upgrades to the Turbo, Manifold, Engine etc!
> ...


The car went in requiring 2 new front discs and now they have an issue where the brakes keep locking up after about 1 mile of driving from a vacuum building up in the system.

They have changed everything but for the servo, as they cant get to it, and its still causing the problem.

When they disconnect the ABS its fine but with it on, its creating a reverse pressure and causing the brakes to lock. They are scratching their heads, but its going to mean I'm on for a bill of £1k to replace the Servo as they need to drop the Engine out to get to it.

Its been a nightmare.

Anybody got any ideas?


----------



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)

VSPURS said:


> Matt B said:
> 
> 
> > VSPURS said:
> ...


There is a non return valve on the vacuum assist to the servo - maybe its on backwards


----------



## BossFox (Aug 16, 2011)

Yes, it can be a little bit of a chav-fest. But I thought that's why we were going on the Saturday, which is a RWYB day!

On the topic of going, someone has hit my front wing and the car is now at an approved repairer.
I hope to have it back in time but can't say for sure I'll be there now.


----------



## VSPURS (Aug 31, 2008)

Matt B said:


> There is a non return valve on the vacuum assist to the servo - maybe its on backwards


They've checked this!
I've started a new thread in the Mk1 section so we can keep this thread on topic!
http://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=2&t=264811


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Over the past few weeks, some peeps have dropped out due to reasons of their own and that decission has to be respected.
LW, the sponsor of the trophies for the last event, would be looking at sponsoring something later in the year, when attendance maybe better ie a summer Pod event or even maybe Gti international..we will see.
This means that the Saturday is still going ahead as planned, but will run in the spirit of more of a fun day as opposed to a competion day.
Steve


----------



## VSPURS (Aug 31, 2008)

It's going to be touch and go if I'm going to make it as much due to the chance I'm going to get to pick the car up when it's ready.

I've still got to fit new tyres and wheels on it as well yet and then scrub them in a wee bit, not to mention top up the nitrous!

I'd say right now I'm about 50/50 but will do all I can to attend.


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

VSPURS said:


> It's going to be touch and go if I'm going to make it as much due to the chance I'm going to get to pick the car up when it's ready.
> 
> I've still got to fit new tyres and wheels on it as well yet and then scrub them in a wee bit, not to mention top up the nitrous!
> 
> I'd say right now I'm about 50/50 but will do all I can to attend.


Fingers crossed for ya..some things cant be rushed.
Steve


----------



## E3 YOB (Mar 2, 2010)

Unfortunately I cannot make it as it is my best mates stag do on the 24th March  Hope you chaps have fun. Wish I could have made this one.


----------



## VSPURS (Aug 31, 2008)

So what's the updated attendance list looking like now Steve?


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Pretty much as page 1 except not sure about the mk2 boys
Steve


----------



## caney (Feb 5, 2004)

VSPURS said:


> So what's the updated attendance list looking like now Steve?


Just you vs mr collier


----------



## VSPURS (Aug 31, 2008)

caney said:


> VSPURS said:
> 
> 
> > So what's the updated attendance list looking like now Steve?
> ...


Jabba still have a few things to finish off yet and I've got to put my new wheels and tyres on too!


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

I'm down meeting a good friend in Staines otherwise I would have heckled from a safe distance.

Have a great and safe time folks


----------



## R80RTT (Feb 5, 2011)

Sorry got to work this weekend.. Plus my car will be on bricks...


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

R80RTT said:


> Sorry got to work this weekend.. Plus my car will be on bricks...


http://www.mcdonalds.co.uk/ukhome/Peopl ... -team.html


----------



## BossFox (Aug 16, 2011)

BossFox said:


> Yes, it can be a little bit of a chav-fest. But I thought that's why we were going on the Saturday, which is a RWYB day!
> 
> On the topic of going, someone has hit my front wing and the car is now at an approved repairer.
> I hope to have it back in time but can't say for sure I'll be there now.


Well I need a part that's going to arrive on a couple of weeks. So I'm out.


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

No probs mate..hope you get it sorted soon.
Seems there is going to be more focus/pressure on those that turn up..to perform
Steve


----------



## caney (Feb 5, 2004)

V6RUL said:


> No probs mate..hope you get it sorted soon.
> Seems there is going to be more focus/pressure on those that turn up..to perform
> Steve


Who's actually going?


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

caney said:


> V6RUL said:
> 
> 
> > No probs mate..hope you get it sorted soon.
> ...


Not sure, but the numbers are getting dwindled down on a daily basis.
Maybe some peeps that havn't posted up may consider going, depending on the weather on the day.
Steve


----------



## country boy (Aug 23, 2008)

I'm gonna be popping along with Charlie.


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

country boy said:


> I'm gonna be popping along with Charlie.


Dont blame ya, heard the weather is going to be ideal..  
Steve


----------



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

I am out, to be honest i am confused about what day people are going on. Sat is ruled out for me and Sunday it will be manic with this chav fest going on.


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

ian222 said:


> I am out, to be honest i am confused about what day people are going on. Sat is ruled out for me and Sunday it will be manic with this chav fest going on.


Saturday was always the proposed TT gathering, with the possibility of staying over for the chav fest on the Sunday.
Pity you cant make the Saturday.
If my mota doesn't blow up on the Sat i will be going on Sunday to try and kick some chavs..  
Steve


----------



## Nilesong (Jan 19, 2009)

I'm still coming!


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Nilesong said:


> I'm still coming!


Cheers Erol, me and you against the world..  
Steve


----------



## RICHJWALL (Apr 11, 2011)

Hi Steve.

We will be there.
Sat and watched many an event at Santa Pod and now looking forward to going down the strip myself.

Can I take a passenger ?? Looked at the regulations on hemits etc, but no mention of minimum age. Any ideas anyone??

Thanks in advance Richard and Beth. [smiley=book2.gif]


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

RICHJWALL said:


> Hi Steve.
> 
> We will be there.
> Sat and watched many an event at Santa Pod and now looking forward to going down the strip myself.
> ...


You can take passengers over 18 years of age and helmets are only required over an end speed of 110, so you wont need them.
I will be bringing some if you want to feel safer.
Steve


----------



## RICHJWALL (Apr 11, 2011)

V6RUL said:


> RICHJWALL said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Steve.
> ...


Thanks Steve.

Will break it to Beth gently that she's watching! [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif]

Richard.


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Rich, your 3.2 won't exceed 110 on the strip..ive already tried and only got a terminal of 100 last time i tried so your missus will be ok to shotgun you. Its only a terminal of 130 that you have to ride solo..so we will see if Julie is looking after the coffee.. :roll: 
Steve


----------



## vwcheung (May 19, 2010)

Hi Steve I'm there on Sunday with my TTRS will I need a lid? Think terminal will just be over 110mph


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

vwcheung said:


> Hi Steve I'm there on Sunday with my TTRS will I need a lid? Think terminal will just be over 110mph


Hi, terminal over 110 requires a lid.
Steve


----------



## RICHJWALL (Apr 11, 2011)

V6RUL said:


> Rich, your 3.2 won't exceed 110 on the strip..ive already tried and only got a terminal of 100 last time i tried so your missus will be ok to shotgun you. Its only a terminal of 130 that you have to ride solo..so we will see if Julie is looking after the coffee.. :roll:
> Steve


Hi Steve.

Sorry for the confussion but Beth is my car mad 15 year old daughter.    
Double LOL.

What time are we all getting there and do we have a TTOC spot to park up in as we usually do. Is it all the way round past the fair ground, behind the "cattle shed" and past the Grand Stand in the paddock area?

Thanks in advance. (still laughing)


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Knutsford services at 7.45 on Saturday for a convoy of any northerners.
Steve


----------



## audiaddict (Apr 3, 2010)

Hope to make it on Saturday is Charlie doing tea and cakes again


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

I will be bringing some pop and snacks too.
Steve


----------



## Nilesong (Jan 19, 2009)

It looks like perfect weather too! [smiley=sunny.gif]


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Sunny all day with a high of 17C and 4mph wind.
Sounds good.
Steve


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

Gutted but not going to be able to make it now :-(

Have a great day Steve and everyone and I look forward to seeing all the pics and feedback 

Charlie


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

That's a great pity Charlie, some things are out of our control.
Looks like its going to be a smaller gathering but promises to be a beaut day to start the tan off for the year.
Steve


----------



## TT51 (Feb 28, 2009)

Sorry I didn't make it today Steve, the van needed a new aux belt and tensioner as I pretty much lost power steering.

Hope you had a fun day. Will def be back to see you all in my bus another time

Neil


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Great weather,lots of Chavs.
About 10 titties on show.
Only 3 brave enough to risk the strip..Dave, Sav and myself.
My best run was a low 13 but I was only running 1.1 bar boost, slipping clutch and no launch control available.
Steve


----------



## VSPURS (Aug 31, 2008)

Conditions were perfect!
I was hoping for an 11!


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

VSPURS said:


> Conditions were perfect!
> I was hoping for an 11!


When the glazed clutch is changed then the boost will be going up, but limiting the boost is the only way for now. 
SSP are supplying a new clutch under warranty.
Steve


----------



## VSPURS (Aug 31, 2008)

V6RUL said:


> VSPURS said:
> 
> 
> > Conditions were perfect!
> ...


How come there were only 3 runners?
How many times did you run?
What did the other two do?
Was it Sav and dave?


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

VSPURS said:


> V6RUL said:
> 
> 
> > VSPURS said:
> ...


 yep

May go tomoz but it will be even busier.
Steve


----------



## R80RTT (Feb 5, 2011)

V6RUL said:


> Great weather,lots of Chavs.
> About 10 titties on show.
> Only 3 brave enough to risk the strip..Dave, Sav and myself.
> My best run was a low 13 but I was only running 1.1 bar boost, slipping clutch and no launch control available.
> Steve


When did the slipping clutch start....?? 13s is very poor... Did any VW Campers walk past?


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

Is the car running ok Steve? Even with the above low 13s is a bit odd.

I've only done it once. On my second go I ran 13.2, on that cold fairly damp day in January. That was standard turbo just fmic and downpipe/sportscat. :?

Shame only 3 ran, was a nice day for it though. What times did the other pair manage?


----------



## SAVTT240 (Mar 29, 2009)

Was a really good day, but extremley busy, sooooo many modded cars and hot chicks :wink:

Weather was so good that track was very very busy, only managed 3 runs then gave up as too busy .....

Managed to get into the 13's so very happy with my little ko4 

Shame there was not a few more there, maybe next year steve do it a bit earlier in the year when not soo busy ... 

Sav...


----------



## Bikerz (Aug 23, 2008)

SAVTT240 said:


> Was a really good day, but extremley busy, sooooo many modded cars and hot chicks :wink:
> 
> Weather was so good that track was very very busy, only managed 3 runs then gave up as too busy .....
> 
> ...


Your pics on FB are easily recognised by the fact there are a few lovelies in there :lol:


----------



## RICHJWALL (Apr 11, 2011)

VSPURS said:


> V6RUL said:
> 
> 
> > VSPURS said:
> ...


Hi Steve.

*We were there*, but queue's were too long at about 1 1/2 hours plus. Decided to sit and watch from the bank. Could not be doing with all that hanging in the "Chav line".
Congrats to Sav for getting a 13.95 run.

Richard and Beth (Daughter 15) 8) 8) 8)


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Hi Rich, nice to meet you and Beth [daughter] i agree the queues were long but the weather was beaut and the chance to get an early tan is always welcomed.
Steve


----------



## BossFox (Aug 16, 2011)

SAVTT240 said:


> Shame there was not a few more there, maybe next year steve do it a bit earlier in the year when not soo busy ...


You don't need to go earlier, you need to go when there isn't a show on.

I went in June and September last year on a Saturday when there was nothing on the Sunday and each time we were doing a run every 10-15 minutes.

Both days I'd got 7 or 8 runs in and left for home by lunchtime.


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

BossFox said:


> SAVTT240 said:
> 
> 
> > Shame there was not a few more there, maybe next year steve do it a bit earlier in the year when not soo busy ...
> ...


Yeah, your right..peeps were certainly there for both days, which added to the queing times.
Steve


----------

